# gulp jerk shad ???



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

has anyone had any success with the 5" gulp jerk shad if so what is the best ways to rig any help greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

jerk shads are great/ i rig mine weedless.


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

I like them too. I rig mine with using the hooks with the little coil you screw the bait on to. The only bad thing is as soon as the pinfish or puffers bite the tail off the bait is useless. Try the new penny color or the saphire shine.


----------



## angryaccntnt (Jun 25, 2008)

i've been using it with a white lead head w/ red eyes. i've been throwing it out with a cork and have been reeling it in a bit faster than i reel in the cork w/ gulp shrimp. i've caught a lot of specs and ladyfish with that method. ive used the "smolten and natural" color.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

i got the 5" saphire shine used them this morning caught a few undersized trout. rigged weedless and on jig head pretty much same results both ways. and yes couple hits from pinfish then their worthless


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

I have * FishBites * in both the 5" jerk shad and 3 1/2" shrimp in stock.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

your going to get the best results in the winter time blind casting IO


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Jerk Shads are great for Reds and Specs, they can be fished a variely of ways, and my opinion is color is more personal preferance. I like Molting this week, lime tiger next week, new penny the week after,etc! 

The cool thing, again in my opinion, is, Jerk shads with a jigheadlay nose down with their tails floating and flutterring in the water. I use 1/8oz jig headsin shallow water,or 1/4 oz occassionally in deeper water. 

If Eric says Camo is the flavor today, then he's the man, that's probably the color right now.

Redfishing right now is a challenge, I cycle thru techniques and artificials. This week for me it was the deadman's crab... a technique combining Chris Phillips, Popping cork techinque with Eric's gulp crab hook-up. It produced me a tournament quality fish right here without running to Panama City!

Good Luck.

:usaflag

I tried to take some pics today of the setup but they didn't turn out, I'll try agin tommorrow.

:usaflag

Good Luck


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I like fishing them with a 1/8 or 1/4oz standup jig head as long as the grass isn't to thick, if you start bringing back veggies then switch it up to weedless. The standup jig heads are great because they will keep the bait upright when its sitting there, great for letting the bait sit in a sandy pot hole. 

I have also had a lot of luck with the cheaper jerk shads(bassassassins, etc.)with a little Carolina Lunker Sauce (shrimp or menhadden flavor) on it. It has saved me some money this summer. But Gulps work great too.


----------



## GatorBait (May 14, 2008)

Fished with them over in Choctawatchee Bay area. I just slapped it on a Redfish Majic red Jighead. I believe it was small trout that kept biting the tail end off. We were running the trolling motoralongside banks in grass flats a little later in the morning, just playing around before heading back in. I landed a smaller trout on the way back in but went through the pack pretty quickly because they seemed to like the tails more than the hook!!!


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

I use the jerk shads alot, I like the new penny and the saphire (blue). I have had the same problem with the tails getting bit off, but on the flip side of that I caught about 5 or 6 big reds in the early summer at 3 mile with new penny jerk shads with no tails...so you never can tell. I don't throw em away until they wont stay on the hook any more.


----------

